# Augusta National Transformation in 10 days



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Cool pictures showing the brown Bermuda and 10 days later with the rye all green.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFpfapEFkAm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

https://www.instagram.com/p/CF4vkXelnsw/?igshid=19zinf6ibqwjt


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

why was the bermuda brown?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting this. I was in a conversation with a friend on the overseeding for a fall tournament. Good stuff.

Amazing grounds, if you've not had the pleasure.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

badtlc said:


> why was the bermuda brown?


Severe scalp. For kicks and grins, _How to with Doc_ did something similar in his yard. He shows you how.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

they do this every year, to say they have it under control is an understatement


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Old Hickory said:


> badtlc said:
> 
> 
> > why was the bermuda brown?
> ...


That is just from scalping not any spray or anything else?


----------



## wino_tim (Jan 3, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

How do they plant the rye? Do they use a slit seeder?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

cleohioturf said:


> they do this every year, to say they have it under control is an understatement


This. Most people don't know that Augusta is brown for most of the year. Most imagine the green perfection they see during the Master's. Really crazy what they can do on such a large scale.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

KoopHawk said:


> cleohioturf said:
> 
> 
> > they do this every year, to say they have it under control is an understatement
> ...


This is a bit hard to believe since GA is so far south. Shouldn't bermuda be green for most of the year? I'm way up in KC and the bermuda is still green up here.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

The course is only open October through May every year. The rye dies off, they remove sand from bunkers and close it down. They keep the greens in perfect condition year round though. A behind the scenes show about how they maintain the course year round would be awesome.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I second a video on how a yearly maintenance would go ....


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

That's amazing!!! and to think I can't control 12k sq ft haha


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

KoopHawk said:


> cleohioturf said:
> 
> 
> > they do this every year, to say they have it under control is an understatement
> ...


how is it brown most of the year? The Bermuda is green in the summer and in the fall/winter/spring they have the rye planted.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

It's not brown all summer, just after the fall scalp prior to overseed. See here: https://www.golfdigest.com/story/how-does-augusta-national-look-in-the-summer-it-isnt-as-pretty


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

dport said:


> KoopHawk said:
> 
> 
> > cleohioturf said:
> ...


Brown was a poor choice of words. Unmaintained is probably better. It doesn't look immaculately manicured like the Masters year round.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

KoopHawk said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > KoopHawk said:
> ...


Ummm. This IS part of their annual "maintenance" process of turning the daily driver into the Rolls Royce for the Masters. Every. Year.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

KoopHawk said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > KoopHawk said:
> ...


Brown and "unmaintained" are probably both poor choices for descriptives, agreed.

It's green year round. They maintain it to a very high level year round but, yes, to a MUCH higher degree when the entire world is zoomed into their little corner of the world, and also when it's open for member play, which is Fall-Spring.

This time of year it's green and over seeded like normal, and open for member play. Thrown off this year by the fact the overseed will not be near as established as in years past though.


----------

